# Supplement Log 30 days: Enhance Romance for him



## amadorian (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool name. I hope I am posting in the right place. I picked a bottle of this up. I was interested in a mild test booster and a good libido enhancer. I searched for a couple of herbs and alot of them were in here. Here is the label. 

Supplement Information:
Serving size: 4 capsules 
Servings per container: 30
L-Arginine 500 mg 
LongJax? (Eurycoma longifolia)(20:1) 200 mg 
Tribulus (Tribulus terrestris)(ariel) 200 mg [standardized to contain 20% steroidal saponins] 
Forslean? (Coleus forskohlii)(root) 200 mg [standardized to contain 10% forskolin] 
Chrysin 200 mg 
Horney Goat Weed (Epimedium grandiflorum) 200 mg [standardized to contain 40% icariins] 
Ginkgo (Ginkgo biloba) 100 mg [standadized to contain 24% ginkgo flavone glycosides and 6% terpene lactones] 
Saw Palmetto (Serenoa repens)(berry) 100 mg [standardized to contain 45% fatty acids] 
Muira Puama (Ptychopetalum olacoides)(bark)(20:1) 100 mg 
Maca (Lepedium meyenii)(root) 100 mg [standardized to contain 0.6% glucosinolates] 
DIM (Diindolylmethane) 100 mg 
Phosphatidyl Choline 100 mg


Its got aot of good stuff in it. It is almost comparable to Diesel Test. The reason I like this was because it wasn't a proprietary blend, I know exactly what I am taking.

My dosing will be different than what the manufacure states. I will be using 5 days on 2 days off. I like to cycle stuff like LongJax. So over 30 days I will be dosing at 6 caps per 5 days a week. I am going to split my dosages into 3 servings 4 caps pre workout 1 cap in the morning and 1 cap at night. I think the arginine and the Icariins 40% will give a nice effect pre workout.

I will be using a Upper/Lower Routine 4 days per week workout. Here are my stats.

24
5"8"
190lbs
bf 9%
Training 6 years.

This cycle I will be using maintence calories that way I can judge the full effect of this product. Plus I like the way I look right now and I want to keep it this way.

Here is my program...

Upper

Bench Press 4 sets
Barbell Rows 3 sets
Pull Ups 2 sets
Shoulder Press 2 sets
Dumbell Curls 3 sets
Cable Tricepts 3 sets

Lower

Squat 4 sets
Lunges 3 sets
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 sets
Leg Extensions 3 sets
Leg Curls 3 sets
Calves 4 sets

I will have a light day and a heavy day. The rep range for light day will be 12-15 and for the heavy day 4-6. My calories are at 3200. 30/50/20 Carbs, Protein, Fats. 

Other Supplements
Green Tea
Multi Vitamin
Acidophilus

I start my first dose tommorow and will gauge my workout from there.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 16, 2008)

Did get a chance to post yesterday I had ran short of time before going to work, had to get those meals in. My workout was good yesterday. This type of workout generates a great pump because it is a full body workout, I took 4 caps 30 minutes before I worked out. Really didn't notice that much but my workout was great and I felt good. I took my last dose before bed and soon after I began to notice the sexual side effects, increased desire and libido, just in time for Valentines weekend! My lifting progress as of yesterday.

Heavy day

Squat 225x6x4
Lunges 135x6x3
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 185x6,6,4
Leg Extensions Machine 12 plates 8,8,6
Leg Curls Machine 10 plates 6x3
Calves 180 8x3

Next workout is monday I wanted to start on a friday that way I can build up with the supplement and really judge its effects next time I workout.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 18, 2008)

Just finished my workout about an 30 minutes ago, workout was great. I felt real pumped going into my workout. It definately helps going into the workout with a pump especially this early in the morning. This weekend I noticed a little bloating and some GI issues. I don't know if it was the fact I was eating at resteraunts all weekend because of Valentines weekend. I have read that Forslean can have a negative effect on the GI until you get used to it. Today is my 5th day and I haven't had and bloating or gas yet. Just a good workout. Here were my lifts for today.

Bench Press 205 15, 215 12,12,12
Barbell Rows 135 15,12,12
Pull Ups 12,9
Shoulder Press 95 15,15
Dumbell Curls 40 15,15,12
Cable Tricepts 180 15,15,15

Big Pump today with the supplement and then the high rep workout I felt like I was going to burst. I still got a good pump going 30minutes after my workout, now it is time to eat.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 19, 2008)

Good light leg workout today, tremendous pump from start to end of the workout. Dosing yesterday went good didn't notice too much gas from product I must be getting used to it. Legs are still sore from last workout but I am having good blood flow through them. Here is todays workout

Squat 205 15,15, 225 12,12
Lunges 115 15,15,15
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 135 12,12,12
Leg Extensions 9 plates 15,12,12
Leg Curls 8 plates 15,15,12
Calves 90lbs 15x4


----------



## amadorian (Feb 21, 2008)

Still chugging along, I lowered the dose today back to 4 caps per day, I have been having some stomach issues I don't think I am used to the Forslean yet. Just a little more bloating and gas. I am trying to take my dose about 1 hour and 30 minutes before my workouts so everything can run its course. Had a heavy workout today so I was ripping a few (farts) but still okay to lift.

Bench Press 255 6,4,4, long break 6 reps
Barbell Rows 185 8,8,8
Pull Ups Weighted 40lb DB 6,5
Shoulder Press Using a WSM type bar 155 6,4,3
Dumbell Curls 55 6,6,6
Cable Tricepts 210 7,6,4


----------



## amadorian (Feb 25, 2008)

Coming off a long weekend I did not get to workout Friday, my work schedule has been crazy alot of mandatory overtimes. This has been effecting my diet, mainly I don't get enough cals in. I still manage to eat clean, as I always do but some days I am missing out on a meal or too. I was well rested for this workout but a little carb depleted. I didn't get the real strong pump that I have been getting even today with the high reps. I was looking at my log book and I figured I would stay at the same weight as I did last week. 

Bench Press 205 15, 215 12,12,12
Barbell Rows 135 15,12,12
Pull Ups 12,9
Shoulder Press 95 15,15
Dumbell Curls 35 15,15,15
Cable Tricepts 160 15,15,15

Towards the end of my workout I started to fizzle out. Side not about the supplement the libido has still been up (no pun intended) at work when I am sitting down I will start to get an erection just out of the blue I knee deep and work and thinking about nothing else other than work. Still a pretty good libido supplement.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 27, 2008)

Light leg workout these always feel good, much better than the heavy days. I could barely walk up the stairs to my house after my workout really spent the legs.
The good thing is I have had any bloating or gas for about 4 days now. So I guess I am getting used to the Forslean. I read many guys were getting the squirts from it. It does act like a natural laxative for me, with taking my dose in the morning I got to go within 30 minutes.

Squat 225 12,12,12 255 12 (My legs felt really good today I did an extra set with heavier weight and still nailed the same amount of reps as I did with 30lbs ligheter
Lunges 135 12,12,12
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 135 15,15,12
Leg Extensions 10 plates 12,12,10
Leg Curls 8 plates 15,12,12
Calves 115lbs 15x4


----------



## amadorian (Feb 28, 2008)

Lifts for the day

Bench Press 265 5x3
Barbell Rows 185 8,8,8
Pull Ups Weighted 25lbs 8,8,8
Shoulder Press DB's 85 6,6,6
Dumbell Curls 40 6x3 Using the technique used in the charles glass arms training video
Cable Tricepts 170 8x3 Charles glass technique

Watched the Charles Glass video today and gave some different tips on lifting styles. I tried the ones for my arms and it made a huge difference in the amount of weight I could use. My bench press went up again and everything else stayed about the same. I still cannot get over the instant effect this supplement has on libido. I have been getting a few pimples nothing like I did in high school, but an oil forehead. I wish my healthcare would cover bloodwork because I feel this product is definately doing something to my Test levels.


----------



## amadorian (Mar 3, 2008)

Not bad today this product I think is starting to kick in. I felt a little more tight today muscles and everything. Had a huge sweat and tremedous pump, about an hour and half after my workout I took my shirt off (yeah I know, I'm nasty) I was so stretch out from the pump I had. In an instant I can tighten and an bust out some really good vascularity. I used time under tention (TUT) today for a little mix up.

Bench Press 2:2 185 12,12,12
Cable Rows 200 10,10,10
Lat Pull Downs 170 12,8,8
Shoulder Press 75 13,12
Dumbell Curls 35 12,12,12
Cable Tricepts 150 12,10,9


----------



## amadorian (Mar 6, 2008)

Today's workout...

Hack Squat Barbell 205x10x3
Leg Press 600x12 690x10,8
Stiff Leg Deads 185x12x3
Leg Extentions 12 plates 10x4

Not too much to comment on nothing has changed with the supplement everything still pretty good.


----------



## amadorian (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I am in my last week of this supplement, todays workout was not that bad. When I finish this week up I will post my weight gain and you can see through the log of how much strength I have gained. 


Squat Smith Machine 275 10,10,10
Lunges 155 10,10,8
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 155 12,15,12
Leg Extensions 10 plates 12,12,12
Leg Curls 8 plates 15,15,15
Calves 115lbs 15x4


----------

